# What fish for 4ft tank?



## softak (Feb 20, 2008)

What fish for 4ft tank?
I am going to set up new 4 ft tank.
This tank wil have some Xenotilapia and Cyprichromis.
Which of them and how many will be suitable for this tank?
May I have some occies there, too?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

First two mix great. Occies with Xenos is hard, I would think of a different third fish maybe a goby or a more lied back shelly or an Altolamp.


----------



## softak (Feb 20, 2008)

24Tropheus said:


> First two mix great. Occies with Xenos is hard, I would think of a different third fish maybe a goby or a more lied back shelly or an Altolamp.


So goby would be OK? Pair of them?
Goby is great, but hard to find.

6 Xenos + 6 Cyprichromis + 3 Goby ?


----------



## softak (Feb 20, 2008)

Is this setup suitable for Paracyprichromis nigripinnis?


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

I would prefer the paracyps. more than the gobies.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

I'd add at least 10 cyps, they seem to do better in a larger group.

I'm currently keeping 6 xenos, 13 cyps, and 8 paracyps in a 4 ft tank. :thumb: It's a good mix. :thumb:


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

Gobies are a little too rough for Xenotilapia. Not a good mix in my opinion.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Longstocking is prob right in most cases I think. Much more experience than me.  

I kept Xenotilapia sp. "Ochrogenys Ndole" with my Tanganicodus irsacae but that one of the few Xenos that do not allow themselves to be bullied and did not mind chasing off the smallest goby cichlid (pair) from the sand back into the rock work.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

What are the dimensions of the tank?


----------



## softak (Feb 20, 2008)

noddy said:


> What are the dimensions of the tank?


It does not exist yet, but I am looking for something like 122x38x45h cm


----------



## softak (Feb 20, 2008)

Is it big enough or I need higher/wider tank?


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Triscuit's tank sounds like a good set-up, I would get the widest tank possible (within reason) so that you could have some rocks for the paracyps and still have floor space for the xeno's. I would love to try Ochrogenys myself but I'm not sure how much length they would need. I think they are very simillar to melanogenys, and from my experience, those fish need a 5' tank. Maybe triscuit can tell us what type of xeno's are in the set-up.


----------



## softak (Feb 20, 2008)

OK, I hope to have 48x18x18 tank soon.
What kind of filtration do I need?
I am going to have 1 internal ~1000 lph, canister ~700-1000 lph and UV filter ~ 700 lph
Is too much?
Some rock work and plants.
Fish: 
3-5 Paracyprichromis nigripinnis (Kambwimba) 
5-7 Xenotilapia ochrogenys or 8-10 Xenotilapia sp. "Papilio"
3 Black Calvus
8-10 Cyprichromis leptosoma (small)

Would this work?
What can/should I add into the list?


----------



## softak (Feb 20, 2008)

And another question:
What color of sand is better for these fishes: black or white?


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

softak said:


> What kind of filtration do I need?


Cycle the volume of your tank about 6-10 times per hour through your mechanical filters... I don't have time for the math right now (unit conversions, hmmph!), but there's no such thing as too much filtration! :thumb:



> Fish:
> 3-5 Paracyprichromis nigripinnis (Kambwimba)
> 5-7 Xenotilapia ochrogenys or 8-10 Xenotilapia sp. "Papilio"
> 3 Black Calvus
> ...


Get more paracyps, at least 8; and definately at least 10 cyps. These schooling fish do better in larger groups. 
I would start with at least 5 calvus in order to get an eventual pair. Three doesn't give you very good odds that there will be a male and female who will like each other.

I think that's a great start for your tank, and I would stop there. You've chosen some beautiful, expensive and sensitive fish... I can't think of another species that wouldn't upset the balance.


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

oh yeah their expensive..

i think the ochrogenys might be too big for that tank. *** seen them in 5' tanks with cyps and paracyps and they looked good. but they werent breeding. prefer smaller ones. but the ochrogenys do look nice..(thats what got me into getting sandsifters)

i like black sand 
but white looks more natural. never tried black sand(i will) but they do look nice in my friends tanks. i think the paracyps would look nicer in black. same with the xeno's.


----------



## softak (Feb 20, 2008)

I know, they are expensive and I am not sure if they are available in AU.  
So I'll buy if could find them.

It is my wish list.


----------

